# Poljot Vintage Ultra Slim Dress Watch



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I just wondered if anyone has one, like my late father once did. Back in the mid-1960s he came home with this nice gold (plated?) dress watch which was ultra slim, I mean it was the thinnest watch in the world! It would be great to see one again, if anyone has a picture?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Recently deleted images of four that I sold on the forum :wallbash: - an ebay search on ' luch ' should bring up several examples.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a couple of the USSR Luch's, as far as I know made the caliber your dads Poljot used, the famous 'Superslim 2209' by Minsk Watch Factory

this is my favourite one from the late 1960's to early 1970's










TYPO


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The movement should be the 2209, >2mm thick! A Vympel example won awards in a Leipzig watch fair in the early 60's. The best known Poljot example is the 'De Luxe' . 1961 -1975 I think.

Also seen as a Sekonda, which is cheaper and just as nice.

A very nice watch if you can find a good 'un. A number of them appear currently on the bay.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a calber shot from another Luch 2209 :thumbsup:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi... Here's my Poljot ultra-slim. Is this the one you are looking for?



















The case and back are steel, but the dial is finished with gold numerals and the hands are also gold. I am unable to find out anything definite about the watch, including the date.... I am led to believe that it's an absolute nightmare tracking down definitive info on Poljots of this era. I wondered if it had been redialled at some stage but I have been told that whilst this is certainly possible, it's likely that it came out of the factory in this configuration.

Rob


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Could it be like this?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Barryboy said:


> Hi... Here's my Poljot ultra-slim. Is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> .. I am unable to find out anything definite about the watch, including the date.... I am led to believe that it's an absolute nightmare tracking down definitive info on Poljots of this era. I wondered if it had been redialled at some stage but I have been told that whilst this is certainly possible, it's likely that it came out of the factory in this configuration.
> 
> Rob


This is about right, but with a different dial. I'll keep my eye open for one on eBay.

Cheers


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> Could it be like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be like this?
> ...


Good k:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > Vaurien said:
> ...


Well at least you got a reply Anna


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Here is a calber shot from another Luch 2209 :thumbsup:


Hang on a cotton-picking minute! That '2209' movement is very different from the 2209 in my Sekonda. It seems to have 23 jewels (mine has 18) and a couple of extra idle gears in the winder mechanism?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have these two somewhere in the watch box don't wear them any more.




























bowie


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

bowie said:


> I have these two somewhere in the watch box don't wear them any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have found them and given them a wind up,the black gold plate one is 17 j,and the white face one is 23 jewels,the white one is a lot slimmer than the black one,hope this helps.

bowie


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

bowie said:


> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > I have these two somewhere in the watch box don't wear them any more.
> ...


 It certainly does, thanks. I've just won a really nice Poljot from eBay, I can't wait for it to arrive, it looks just the way I remember my Dad's. I hope it's one of the really slim ones.


----------

